# Transporting 10" Pleco



## chaostoday (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello again. Still new so I thought I would post my question here.
I found someone to adopt my 10" Pleco from a 20 gal tank I have here to a new 100+ gal tank but they can't come get it. In the interest of giving the Pleco a new home I agreed to transport it.
Can anyone suggest a good way to do this that is simple for me and safe for the Pleco? I have limited resources when it comes to fish and even less for transport.
IMO there is no sense in transporting a fish that is going to get too stressed out or die so I wanna be sure I can do this with as little affect on the Pleco as possible.
Thanks for any suggestions you have!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would use a 5 gal bucket 1/2 filled with tank water. I have moved an 18 inch one that wy


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

IMHO I would put him in anything that was long enough to give him enough space not to be cramped, but not enough for him to "swim". Something with a lid would be nice. But with air holes. Maybe a towel over something. If it were dark, I don't think it would be as stressful on him. Wish I had a tank big enough for him. 

have a blessed day


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

cooler 1/2 filled


----------

